# 335xi vs. Mini....



## Tintinet (Dec 20, 2009)

I just bought a 2008 335xi MT Coupe to get 1. AWD, 2. slightly more carrying capability, and 3. better WAF. Just picked up the 335xi Saturday and put my 2005 MT JCW Mini Coupe in storage for the winter. 

So far, I'm in severe Mini withdrawal. Yes, the 335xi is faster, more sure footed in snow and slick conditions, roomier, has better WAF, more 'comfortable' ride, but I'm really disappointed in the relative indirectness of road-feel and throttle response. Perhaps some chip mods may help, but I'd rather not get into major mods on the BMW. It'll be under warranty for at least another 3 years. 

Thoughts?


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Your 335 weighs somewhere in the 1000 lbs + range more than your MINI, it will never feel as nimble. It's not that the MINI's handling is the ultimate (although it's certainly in the top 3 for front drivers), but its light weight makes it better than the sum of its parts.


----------



## Tintinet (Dec 20, 2009)

I haven't driven the 335 much, yet. Although I know the 335 is objectively much faster than the Mini, somehow the Mini feels quicker. I haven't driven the 335 much yet; perhaps I'll warm up to it.


----------



## Tintinet (Dec 20, 2009)

I think I had forgotten the learning process required for a different vehicle. I'd been driving the Mini almost exclusively for over 2 years, and only now am I recalling the learning process required for mastering the Mini. I liked the 335 a bit better today. The engine responds very smoothly in the upper RPM range and I could easily drive it from driveway to back roads to highway without ever leaving 4th gear. It certainly is easier to take railroad crossings and speed bumps in the 335.


----------



## karimMsalama (Dec 2, 2009)

that 335 is way more faster


----------



## Tintinet (Dec 20, 2009)

karimMsalama said:


> that 335 is way more faster


Agree, but a totally different experience. The JCW Mini probably gets close to a 6 second 0-60 mph, but the handling is immediate, twitchy sensitive- both throttle and steering. The Mini feels like it weighs about 1/5th as much as the 335xi when driving.

The Mini has super stiff suspension, a bit too stiff, probably. The 335xi feels like foam mattress in comparison.

The Mini's acceleration is quite linear and smooth, as is the 335xi's most of the time. I'm still having occasional issues with the 335xi's 1st gear clutch engagement and acceleration- seems to be worse when also turning. The 335xi seems to balk and stutter in these instances.


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

Speed isn't everything...as of now, my Mini vert is by far the best car I've ever owned. Top down driving reminds me of childhood days running go-karts in parking lots. With that said, I should be taking ownership of a 335 on Thursday...but I will not be parting with the Coop.


----------



## Tintinet (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm still thinking.....not sure if I'll keep either car. Might start from scratch.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Apr 11, 2007)

Tintinet said:


> I'm still thinking.....not sure if I'll keep either car. Might start from scratch.


If you do start over, I highly recommend the 2010 VW GTI. It drives like a significantly more expensive car than it is. It's also beautiful inside: the sport seats, red stitching, iPod integration, etc. With the windows closed it is so quiet, you'd think you were in a Lexus. I was really impressed.

But clearly fit and finish are not that important to me  I have a 2006 CooperS and a 2006 BMW X3. Both are 6-spd manuals with xenons, sport package, premium stereo, park distance sensors, etc. They both have a raw connectedness that I really enjoy, even if they are a little harsh, noisy, and unrefined.

Good luck!


----------



## Tintinet (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I generally go for raw direct feel also. My 2005 JCW Mini has about the stiffest suspension and tightest steering one can get- far different from the 335, IMO.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Apr 11, 2007)

I did European Delivery of a friend's 2007 BMW 335xi Coupe and it's amazing. That thing is effortlessly powerful. It's smooth, stable, and serene at 120 mph. That said, it's too much car for the US. Our speed limits are 65mph if you're lucky, and the 335 is capable of going double that speed with ease.
I decided I'd much rather a small, nimble, in-your-face drive like the CooperS. It's a car I can enjoy driving even at legal US speeds, because it's just such an involving drive. Don't get me wrong; the two cars are like night and day. But for my needs, the 3-series has gotten too sophisticated, big, and detached.


----------



## Tintinet (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree completely- the Mini is great fun to drive 15 mph, while driving the 335 at that speed is a effort (heavy steering, low rev engine inconsistency.) At 80+ mph the roles are reversed, but I more frequently drive at lower speeds.


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

I just added the one on the left to my garage...love having both


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

ShopVac said:


> Speed isn't everything...as of now, my Mini vert is by far the best car I've ever owned.


This is a great statement. I have an 02 Procharged Mustang GT, 2006 SSR w/LS2, Modded 07 Rubicon. These are fun rides but I'm looking forward to a 2010 MCS Vert or JCW Vert if I can work it out in the next few weeks.


----------



## Tintinet (Dec 20, 2009)

The 335 is trouble- smooth as silk at over 100 mph on the highway today. It's far too easy to get there.


----------

